# April Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Sorry about posting this a bit late, but here is April's Photo Challenge everyone! Ready? :biggrin1:

This challenge will be a bit different than what one might expect this time of year. We'll do "flowers/gardens" next month or in June. 

Post photos of your Hav(s) as a collage of sorts, snippets of his/her life in the past year. Sort of a "year in the life of.... " where we can see the changes, be it in hair cut, or growth. Tell us your Havanese's story from the past year. Did he learn new tricks, get a new coat, collar or 'fur sibling'? Did she win awards, or agility competitions, or someone's heart? What did your Hav look like at 10 weeks, then at 6 months and at 1 or 2 years?

Share with us A YEAR IN THE LIFE OF MY HAVANESE and please post your pictures here in this thread where everyone can enjoy them. That is your challenge for this month. I hope members find a creative way to celebrate with us, the endeavors and growth of their Havanese and how they enrich their lives. 
*

*If any of you can give pointers to those members wanting to know HOW to make these, by all means, please do so. We can all learn from your experience. Thanks! *

*Remember to try to keep things on track by sticking to this topic. Thank you! *


----------



## Jane

Here's a quick one of Lincoln! I will come back and add to this when I get some time! In April!

The second one is of Lincoln and Scout


----------



## Lina

Jane, I love it!!! Lincoln is just too cute.


----------



## dboudreau

Very Cool Challenge Marj. Just to get the creative juices flowing here is the collage I made for Sam's 2nd birthday. Get those camera's out and have some fun.

Awesome job Jane!!!!


----------



## mintchip

Here is Oliver's


----------



## mintchip

Here is Comet's


----------



## Judy A

Oh my gosh, those are such great pictures.....I love it!


----------



## Jane

I love the collages of Sam, Oliver and Comet!!

This is going to be GREAT month - very smart way of Marj to get us to post LOTS of photos!! :biggrin1:

Also, remember you can click on the photos to get it to open up larger in a separate window!


----------



## Lina

Love all the collages! Sam is so handsome and Oliver and Comet are adorable!


----------



## mintchip

*Here's to ALL the wonderful havanese!*:whoo:*Havanese are GRRRRRRRREAT!!!*:whoo:


----------



## Lina

Random pictures of my handsome boy.


----------



## Missy

Oh!!! what wonderful montages !!! you are all putting me to shame. I work in television, in promotion, but don't know how to cut and paste in photo shop(and I should know how to do that) I will have to get DH on it. I am in love with all your Havs.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

We haven't had Kona for a year, but here are pics from his first days home until now.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

And a collage of my sleepy head!


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is Oskarka, some of her as a baby and through last year when she finished her championship and of course I had to add a picture of each of her litters of pups.


----------



## dschles

Great collages everyone. I am just wondering how they are being created, especially the simpler looking ones like Sally's and Lina's.


----------



## marjrc

Wow!! What fun and beautiful collages of your Havs, ladies!!! Sally, those are exquisite photos of your boys. I always thoroughly enjoy looking at them. I am very envious of your talents, hon! 

Debbie, those are my faves. Everyone has such a beautiful collection of pictures of their furbabies, I figured it would be nice for all of us to see them in one montage. 

Keep those creative juices flowing!!! 

For those wondering how to do these, you can try playing around in Photo Shop Pro, Photo Workshop, and I'm sure there are a bunch more programs that are easy to use. 

I'm also curious about Sally's and Lina's. They look like one of my scrapbook pages. Neat!


----------



## Lina

Do any of you guys use flickr? Because that's how I did mine and I'm pretty sure Sally used the same thing. Go here:

http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/mosaic.php

If you don't have a flickr account, you can sign up with them and upload from your computer.


----------



## mintchip

Yes Lina is correct!


----------



## Sissygirl

LOVE EVERYONE'S COLLAGES!!! HERE ARE SOME OF MY FAVORITE PICTURES OF SISSY.


----------



## CacheHavs

Though we have only had Falco or Fidorka for almost six months, here are some of there pix

Fidorka









Falco


----------



## juliav

Awww, everyone's pictures are just great!!!!


----------



## Suuske747

A collage of Sierra's first 10 months..... You've seen this one before.... I guess I have the rest of the months to make a new one


----------



## Julie

:clap2::whoo:Great job everyone!:whoo::clap2:

I've loved them all!


----------



## Poornima

Fabulous! I loved them all too!:clap2:


----------



## havaluv

Fun! These are all so beautiful! I tried the bighugelabs mosaic maker...so cool!


----------



## havaluv

oops, is mine too big? Let me know if it is, I'll edit it and try again!


----------



## Lina

Shelly, bigger is better!  I love the pictures of cutie Oliver. The one on the upper left, especially, made me LOL.


----------



## Julie

He is so cute Shelly.....I just love his markings!


----------



## havaluv

Lina said:


> Shelly, bigger is better!  I love the pictures of cutie Oliver. The one on the upper left, especially, made me LOL.


Thanks, Lina! That one cracks me up too....like a little tiny monster with his mouth open wide...bite bite BITE


----------



## Judy A

That picture jumped out at me too....too cute!!


----------



## marjrc

Same here. lol I was thinking, he looks SO scary! lol

Sierra is beautiful from puppy until now. I love Sissy's photos too! All are so sweet.

Lina, I will look into flicker sometime soon, when I have more time...... working tomorrow! UGH !


----------



## Moko

Thanks to my daughter (Maryvee), I have this collage of Molly pictures...from puppy to 18-month-old! (Her orange hair is her Halloween witch costume!)


----------



## trueblue

*Cricket - 4 days to 12 weeks*


----------



## Julie

Molly really has got a sweet spirit about her.......it really shows in your pictures how much you love her.

Cricket is as cute as they come! Love her markings!


----------



## havaluv

Great pics of Molly...I like her little pink coat. 

Cricket is cute as a bug...I just love her facial markings.


----------



## juliav

Awww, Kricket is just too cute!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Everyone's pictures are so cute! Here is the Brady Monster for you all.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:I love those collages!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

I have been so bad at participating in the challenges lately, but I can do this one, especially since Piaget just had his first birthday. 

Oh brother. I'll have to resize it and try again later. It's too big. Drat.


----------



## Moko

Oh, boy! That action shot of Brady in the last row of the collage is FANTASTIC! :whoo:

He is a sweet thing! :hug:


----------



## Lina

Love all the new collages! They are all so cute.


----------



## Brady's mom

Maureen, I love that shot of Brady, but I can't take credit for it. Laurie took it at her last playdate. Brady is the king of running and playing and that shot of him just shows it! My camera takes terrible action shots. Or maybe it is just the photographer:suspicious:


----------



## Julie

Karen,
Those are very cute pictures of Brady... I love the sweetness he has in his eyes.....and I can see why you fell in love with him. He's adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Karen, I love your Brady! He's got the sweetest face!


----------



## marjrc

The collages are beautiful guys!!!!! I love seeing Cricket as a very young pup until now. She looks like she got a hold of mommy's black eyeliner and played dress-up. lol Cute! 

Love seeing any pic of Brady! Those pics of Molly are adorable! Shelly, I can't get enough of Ollie pics. He has the most innocent face - bet he's a devil sometimes! lol 

Kimberly, can't wait to see Piageet! 

Here is a collage I made up a couple of months ago. I'll make more when I have some time....


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:*I love your collage Marj* :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

The collages are great! You guys are so creative!!!


----------



## Beamer

Here is a collage of Beamers 1st Bday!! 

more collages to come!


----------



## Beamer

*Collage of Beamer relaxing*

Here is a collage of beamers favorite passtime.. lol


----------



## maryvee

Here is billy's-- I have no baby pics of him though!


----------



## pjewel

These are all so great. Love Beamer's -- he's the man! Okay, let me try. Not sure if this is going to work.


----------



## pjewel

Ooh, this is fun! Goody, another addiction :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh everyone you're photos look so wonderful. I'm trying to get a good one and haven't been pleased with the results. I'll get one done soon.

Geri - I can't believe all of Milo's wonderful color changes in his coat. Would he be considered to have a silvering gene? Figured you'd find another addiction too!


----------



## pjewel

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh everyone you're photos look so wonderful. I'm trying to get a good one and haven't been pleased with the results. I'll get one done soon.
> 
> Geri - I can't believe all of Milo's wonderful color changes in his coat. Would he be considered to have a silvering gene? * Figured you'd find another addiction too!*


Hehehehe!

I don't know about the silvering gene. He's remained mostly black but his undercoat has turned very gray. Add to that the reddish, tan, beige on his head and the cream color to white of the rest of him and it makes for an interesting combination.


----------



## Brady's mom

This is so fun. I just love all of our havs.


----------



## Jan D

I love all the pictures! For all those dog lovers that don't know of, or don't have a hav, boy are they missing out


----------



## Moko

Brady's mom said:


> I just love all of our havs.


Me, too! :cheer2:

They're just so precious!


----------



## Missy

Brady's mom said:


> This is so fun. I just love all of our havs.


Me three. Karen, that is exactly how I feel-- they are all OUR havs.


----------



## kelrobin

> *Here is a collage of beamers favorite passtime.. lol*


 Wait a minute - didn't you leave out one of his favorite pasttimes?  LOL Sorry, we'll never forget that humping video! ound: And I love Billy's mustache . . . so very Groucho!

These collages are really fun . . . great way to show off the coat changes and growing up of our havs. I am inspired (but it will have to wait until I upload more photos tomorrow). What fun!


----------



## Beamer

Here is Beamer puppy collage! Photos from the breeder until aboutt 4 months old..

Enjoy!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer

Everyones collages are great! Good job!

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls

Here's MeMe 1st 11 months.


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, what beautiful, beautiful Havs we've got! :biggrin1: It is great seeing all those little photos together. I was about to ask you Ryan, "What about Beamer's first year?", but you made up for it with the other two collages. lol Too cute! 

MeMe is beautiful! I love all your montages, everyone. Great work!! I'm going to go play with that program too and see what I can come up with. It looks like way too much fun for me to pass up.


----------



## mintchip

Lisa I love your collage!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

HEHE I love wet hav. pics. They look so skinny and weird.... then they FLUFF UP LIKE FLUFFY COTTON!


----------



## marjrc

Here's one of Ricky's first year.


----------



## marjrc

One of Sammy.....


----------



## dboudreau

:clap2: Wonderful Everyone! :clap2:

Marj, I really love the picture of Ricky and the big ball. Great shot.


----------



## Moko

dboudreau said:


> :clap2: Wonderful Everyone! :clap2:
> 
> Marj, I really love the picture of Ricky and the big ball. Great shot.


BIG DITTO!

ound:ound:

So, so *CUTE*!


----------



## kelrobin

Yep, the big ball is _so_ cute . . . looks like Ricky's standing up and picking it up. And Sammy in the pool and the garden makes me long for summertime! These are all fantastic . . . . great work! Of course the subject matter for everyone is pretty darn cute too.:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Sissygirl

Marj,

I have looked them over and over trying to find my favorite pic - I just couldn't pic - way too cute!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

What a great idea for this months challenge. I love everyones pictures!! I will have to work on a second one myself when I get a few mintues.


----------



## dboudreau

I don't know why Flickr doesn't like my computer it keeps crashing, but I did manage to save a collage, I think.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great job everyone!:clap2:

I'm going to have to try this myself!

:becky::whoo::boink: Keep "em coming! :boink::whoo::becky:


----------



## Moko

Debbie--

The third picture in the second row looks like you have a little lion with a BIG mane! ound:

Such beautiful coats! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## marjrc

I love that pic of Ricky with the ball too. My kids saw it and just said "Ewwwwww! Looks like he's humping the ball!" sigh...... kids!! 

Thanks everyone!

Debbie, I love your collage! I like the white, snowy background everywhere that makes Sam's and Delilah's colors stand out. Do Delilah's feet EVER touch the ground??! lol

Ummmm.... Julie? As Deputy of Monthly Challenges, you really need to step up to the plate here, hon. I just might have to dock your pay if you don't start posting collages of our darling Quincy! :suspicious:


----------



## Julie

Okay Marj----here's to you:tea:
I'd hate to get a cut in pay for deputy duties!:ranger:


The top picture is Quincy eating his Christmas card(a rawhide Christmas card)
Quincy on my son's favorite " magic carpet chair "
Playing baseball......
Care for a sip?


----------



## marjrc

There he is!!!!!! Awwwwwwwww.. adorable Quincy. I was beginning to forget what he looked like! 

GREAT pics, Julie. :whoo:


----------



## havaluv

Debbie's snow collage is gorgeous...that one picture does look like a big lion's mane! 

I love that one of Quincy with the pony tail sticking straight up!  His eyebrows just make me grin every time too.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Julie - Quincy is beautiful - such fun to see such great photos of him. And Debbie, Sam and Delilah are too stunning for words.


----------



## maryam187

:clap2: Great job everyone, I LOVED all your collages, what a fantastic idea Marj! I need to get my act together and re-try uploading the darn pics.


----------



## Missy

Yay! Quincy is back!!!! we missed his beautiful face. Debbie as always --- your S & D steal my heart. Everyone's Montage is so wonderful!!!!


----------



## dboudreau

I missed those eyebrows :eyebrows: Great pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

These collages are great. I love them all. I hope I can figure it out so I can post before the end of the month.


----------



## Jane

Everyone's collages are so FUN to look at! Keep them coming!

And, Julie, *QUINCY *always makes my day!!


----------



## Julie

Quincy hasn't been in many photos because of his identical twin "Stain-e" :redface:

We are working on it though.....:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, we love Quincyboy, stains and all, so please don't be shy about taking pictures of the little guy!


----------



## Jane

I know what you mean, Julie. Lincoln's staining is returning too....maybe we can learn how to photoshop it out? :biggrin1:

White muzzles all around!


----------



## marjrc

Here's another......


----------



## Me&2Girls

Marj - I love this latest one. The one of them strolling down the lane or path is so cute.


----------



## Julie

How cute Marj! I love the one to the bottom left with Sammy and his head tilt! How could you say no???

Another one of my favorites is the both Sammy and Ricky strolling down the path...so cute! They look like best buds!!


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> :biggrin1:
> 
> White muzzles all around!


I'll take a round of white muzzles please!ound:
Photo shop them out? Hey--if I had the program-I'd try it!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Love the middle shot!!


----------



## ILoveLucy

Well, I was born 1/20/08 and I've only been in my furever home for 13 days but Mommy loves to take lots and lots of pictures (so many, as a matter of fact, that sometimes I bury my head to duck the flash) ... So hopefully, you'll enjoy the PhotoShow she made *(click here)* and you'll get the idea of where my next 15-or-so years are headed! (BTW ... Kitty is nearly 10 and is kind of an alpha sort but since I don't bark much, we're making the best of it!)

http://www.photoshow.com/watch/jf7xN3WB


----------



## trueblue

Love the photo show! Lucy is a doll.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver with Tucker (Oliver's full brother)


----------



## havaluv

Lucy is a cutie pie!


----------



## havaluv

Sally, that's a great one! You are such a good photographer!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sally I love your collage! Such cuties and such great shots.


----------



## marjrc

Sally, gorgeous photos again!!! Gosh, Tucker looks a lot like Ricky.

Lucy's show of photos is so cute!


----------



## Julie

Lucy is really cute in her video slideshow! It looks like you guys adore her!

Sally----great collage of Oliver and Tucker!


----------



## Sissygirl

I love checking back and seeing the new collages. They are just great!
So many fun pics of beautiful havs!


----------



## Missy

teee heee...I did it...who says DH is the only graphic artist in the family??? Well I am sure he could do better. I couldn't figure out how to place the tiles so this is very random. But I did it!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Missy,

It looks great! Love the one of them chasing the ball - too cute!


----------



## Missy

I wanted that one to be the middle one but couldn't figure out how to do that.


----------



## Julie

That's great Missy! I think you did an excellent job!!!


----------



## Missy

Sorry to bore you guys But I figured out how to get the "ball" shot in the middle


----------



## Beamer

Missy - Is that ball shot a real photo or is it photoshoped? How did you get jas and cash both in focus when they are in different areas????????? hmmmmmmmm???????

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Missy

fun, ,fun, fun.


----------



## Missy

Ryan, In interest of full disclosure--- My DH works magic in Photoshop... same day, same action...just a little cut and past and blending of the grass...

here are the two photos in their original state.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Oliver:whoo:


----------



## Julie

That's a cute collage of Oliver as a puppy:clap2: Great job!!!

Missy---now I know how you did it! I think the photo is incredible though anyway with the ball. Talk about being in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## mintchip

Thank you Jill for showing me how to get my puppy photos included in the collage! I didn't have a digital camera when I first got him.


----------



## Jill in Mich

*YEAH SALLY!!!!*
I'm so glad you figured this out - those are great shots of Olivereace:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy, even as separate shots, I love 'em! But combined.....THE BEST!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Here's Gryff!


----------



## mintchip

Ivy it is a great collage!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Thanks. I should have used the same program everyone else is using, but I got caught up in Photoshop. The pictures are all chronological, by the way. He looks so put out in his cowboy halloween costume!


----------



## dboudreau

Fabulous!!!! Everyone has really stepped it up and raised the bar. :clap2: Great job :clap2:

I don't know if this counts, but is was sure fun.


----------



## clubbabalu

*Can I hear a chirp!*

OMG, Cricket's marking are SOOOO cute! I must send this sweetie a virtual hug!

Well, I found a group hug: :grouphug:

Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## Moko

Cute little Gryff looks like the "Happy Wanderer" with that hat and coat!

My goodness, he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Missy

Ivy, Gryff is adorable in his collage-- you could never tell he was a brat!  
Sally, another great one of Oliver
Debbie, is that Samson or Delilah--- either one it is adorable.

Fun challenge Marj-- forcing us to learn new skills!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Everyone's photo collections look so great, how do you get them in? I made one for Smarty today and cannot get it to up load. HELP


----------



## SMARTY

One year ago today, April 15, Smarty came into our lives.........


----------



## SMARTY

Sorry, no photos again....


----------



## irnfit

I couldn't get mine to load. Someone please help us computer illiterates to do the collages.


----------



## JanB

I joined Flickr and uploaded pics but couldn't figure out how to make a collage.

Can anyone post instructions or PM me?

Thanks!

I am loving everyone's pictures, so creative!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hi, to make the collages you need to go to www.bighugelabs.com and use Mosaic Maker. They use your Flickr photos. You decide what shape and then it will show your flickr photos. I had to save my collage on my hard disk and then post it as an attachment. I know others managed to just use the direct link, but I couldn't make that work.

If you want the one with the large photo in the middle, make that your first photo and then the small ones can go in any order you choose. Good luck.


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Many faces of MeMe*

Couldn't resist one of MeMe's many faces


----------



## marjrc

I am sooooo impressed with all the beautiful pictures! To see them in a collage, is like reading a story. Especially yours Ivy, where we can see Gryff from pup to adult. Very nice! 
Missy, your pics are stunning. I always enjoy them so dont' hesitate to include more!
Debbie, what fun to see Delilah and the cat! LOL I love it! You are so imaginative. 

Lisa, great explanation. Hope that helps the members that are having trouble. Let us know if you still need help though. We want everyone to participate!!! Lisa, MeMe is too cute for words.


----------



## SMARTY

I think I will try with single photos........


----------



## Jill in Mich

Sandi - I'm so glad you posted these pictures. They're adorable, especially the last picture!


----------



## SMARTY

One more time


----------



## Posh's Mom

*Pish Posh*


----------



## Posh's Mom

Sandi, Smarty is so darn tootin' cute!


----------



## SMARTY

this should be it........first photo is when she thought she didn't need a bath......


----------



## irnfit

OK, I give up. BHL will not let me set up an account. Any suggestions?


----------



## SMARTY

Michelle, that is why I just put in single photos. Good luck......


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sandi - I'm so glad you finally got Smarty's photo's posted - they look so wonderful.

Both Smarty and Posh are just too beautiful for words. I love them both.


----------



## SMARTY

Lisa, I still cannot get that web site to work. Thanks for the tip. It has all the pictures. This afternoon I'll see if my DGD can do it for me.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Smarty & Posh are cute little doodle bugs!


----------



## imamurph

Everyones pictures are just awesome...

It would be fun to have a contest "Name That Dog" to see how well everyone knows each others Hav's by sight..

Hmmm, how would this be done though?? I guess you would have to email your Hav picture to someone else to post, knowing that the person who posts the photo is not the owner..


----------



## Missy

Sandi, I love that last Picture of smarty with the tongue-- so cute-- 
MeMe is adorable.

I love that idea of name that Hav Diane... Hmmm...how would we do it? 
I know the people I work with crack up every time I turn a page on the hav calendar and say-- that's stogie...that's sam, that's kodi and shelby... they can't believe I know all the dogs names...


----------



## imamurph

..hahahaha! I do the same thing when I am showing pics to my DH...


----------



## Jill in Mich

Whew! I did it! 
(When I adopted Tess, I was given a picture of her as a puppy plus two more - not sure how old she is, so I've included those.) I've had her for 4 months now, and enjoyed every day!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jill, your pics of Tess are so adorable!!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my goodness, there are some cute shots of Tess there, Jill! Look at that puppy picture! And OMG...her peeping through the fence!!! Irrisistable! Oh and the lying in the sun one, and the belly shots! This is a great one, Jill. Only problem is now I want to see all those shots bigger! I think we need a Pictures of Tess thread!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Nice work Jill!

Sandi, do you have a flickr account? If you do let us know. We'll walk you through.


----------



## irnfit

Walk me through, too. Can't get it to post.


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great pictures everyone! FABULOUS! Keep them coming!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc

*Does anyone have new collages to post? I'd love to see more!!!!! eace:*


----------



## CinnCinn

I've so enjoyed this thread! Everyone's Havs are so cute! If I knew how to do a collage, I would. Sorry! I do have some new pictures I'll get downloaded and will post soon. )


----------



## earfax

*Mollie through the 2 yrs*

thought I would join in the funeace:eace:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Elizabeth! That is soooooo adorable! What a sweet face Mollie has. I love your collage.


----------



## Julie

How cute!Great collage of Molly!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Elizabeth, those are great shots of Mollie - she's a cutie. I especially like the one of her in the hoodie!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Great collage of Mollie - wonderful job Elizabeth.


----------



## Julie

:bump: Any new photos to share in a collage for this month's challenge? :bump:

There's not too many days left in the month--and we are missing quite a few---


----------



## imamurph

Ok...I have to also admit that I don't know how to create a collage...:frusty:


----------



## JanB

OK, I created this in like the last 2 minutes, so forgive my amateur efforts...hope this works.

Thanks Sally for the link to create this!


----------



## Judy A

It looks great, Jan!!


----------



## JanB

Oh thanks Judy, but I love the ones with the larger pic in the middle...anybody have any tips??


----------



## imamurph

Ok, Jan ...WHERE might I ask is this link??

CUTE collage BTW!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I did mine by first loading pictures onto my Flickr! account (didn't cost anything to register) and was pretty simple to follow the directions once you're there. You don't have to resize the pictures, just download. Don't download too many pictures - you're limited to the number of photos you can download for free per month (learned that the hard way!) Then, I went into bighugelabs.com to create the collage. (I went into bighugelabs from my Flickr! account - go to Home page - go into help - search on 'collage' and then click on 'here' under the first (birdyboo) response. That took me right to the collage set-up page (which is called Mosiac Maker). Of course, you have to set register here also (sigh!) Bighugelabs walks you through creating the collage (the layout is 4x4 with large center. It takes a while to correlate the upload number to where the picture goes in the layout but basically #1 is the center and then it works row by row, left to right. When I saved the mosaic/collage, it saved directly onto my computer. Then, on this website, I uploaded the picture under Manage Attachments - didn't need to resize. Whew!!! It took me quite a while the first time, but take heart, it got easier after the first one.

I hope this helps....


----------



## irnfit

I did all that, and when I went into the folder on my computer, it was empty. I think I'll try once more tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Jill in Mich

irnfit said:


> I did all that, and when I went into the folder on my computer, it was empty. I think I'll try once more tomorrow and see what happens.


In my 'Picture' folder mine showed up separately as 'mosaic....'

I hope it works. It's so frustrating when something like this doesn't work. Good Luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich

BTW Jan,

Is that picture on a waterslide (4th down on the left)? What fun!!!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: We got a collage of Tessa! :whoo:

Keep trying guys---you'll get it!:thumb:


----------



## JanB

Diane, I did it much as Jill described. I had pics downloaded in Flickr from my pics saved on iPhoto on my computer then used http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/mosaic.php to make the mosaic. What I didn't do was get artistic in my layout.  I just quickly and simply chose pics from the acct and it made the mosaic. Then I saved it to my desktop where it was easy to download here. Sally gave me the links couple weeks ago. When I have more time I will play around with it.

Jill, no, not a water slide. When I was in FL last month with Tessa we went by a children's playground and she ran up the steps and down the slide on her own. It was so cute! Matter of fact I'm back here now with my DH but we haven't made it to the playground yet. But she likes the water so I bet she'd go down a water slide, lol.


----------



## marjrc

Jan, what a great collage of Tessa!! She is just sooooooo sweet and adorable!


----------



## imamurph

*Gabriel's Puppy Collage*

:whoo: I did it! THANK YOU JAN!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## imamurph

*Layout*



JanB said:


> Oh thanks Judy, but I love the ones with the larger pic in the middle...anybody have any tips??


Jan: When you are creating your layout click on the drop down menu and you will see different layout options. There is a 4X4 option with large center (the mosaic will appear to the right as you change the option). I found that the first picture you load is the center one, and that once you hit "create" there is an edit option at the bottom of the page. You just have to figure out which line has the block you want to edit ( I just deleted my line 1 and replaced it with a new upload)

Does that make sense??


----------



## marjrc

Diane, Gabriel is such a cutie patootie!!! What a sweet face he has. Do you ever say 'no' to him? I'm not sure I could! lol Great set of pics, Diane.


----------



## Jill in Mich

YEA DIANE!!! :whoo::whoo: That was worth the effort. Great pictures of Gabriel. Don't you just love seeing all of the pictures together like that. I printed one out on 8x10 and sent it to Tess' foster parents - they were so excited! Made all that work worth it.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Darling!!! I love Gabriel photos, I can never get enough.


----------



## imamurph

*SOPHIE*

It took me longer to find photos of Sophie, as they were taken with an old camera..


----------



## imamurph

Hey..I just discovered that if you click on a collage you can see it better!


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great job Diane!:clap2:

:whoo: More collages!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

I did it!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Yeah!!!! Great job Diane and Michele.

Diane - I can't decide if my favorite picture of Sophie is with the orange bow in her hair or with the big-eyed frog. (Although, the one of her in the lycra suit always makes me smile.)

Michele - I think my favorite is of Kodi and Shelby dancing.


----------



## Lina

Great job everyone! I love all the pictures. 

Here are two collages of Kubrick (click on them to make them bigger):


----------



## imamurph

These are just great collages!!

It would be great to do a 2009 collage calendar..you could get alot of Hav's on each month!


MARJ... I was saying "NO!" all day long to Gabriel yesterday..We took both the Hav's down to the water front in Portland yesterday, as it was sunny and 70!! 

I swear EVERYONE was out with their dogs...and because it was so packed out, Gabriel was growling at any dog that pressed into his space! 

He even tried to take on a St Bernard! The lady kept apologizing for getting too close and I had to tell her that Gabe was the one with an attitude! 

He would listen really well when I toldl him "NO!"...UNTIL the next dog went by! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Sophie is adorable!! Love that middle pic of her. I'm sure Gabriel meant well, Diane. He can't help it if all those dogs walk into "his space". :biggrin1:

Michele, what great photos of your Havs! I, too, love that one of them 'dancing'. Cute!

Carolina, your collages are fun! Kubrick is a star! 

And yes, Diane, if you click on any image in a post, you will usually get to see it in larger format. Sometimes, you will even get a mini magnifying glass after you've clicked on the photo and you can see it even larger. Cool.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Kubrick at play or Kubrick at rest - Kubrick is a good looking guy! Great pictures, Lina!!!!


----------



## havaluv

Diane, great shots of Sophie too! Love her eyes.

Carolina, those action shots of Kubrick are awesome! He's so handsome!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh wow everyone - great collages. I just love each and everyone. Such fun to see so many different photos of each dog on a single post. LOVE IT. Thanks for taking the time to make these. It's like we get to watch everyone's puppy grow up again.


----------



## mintchip

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh wow everyone - great collages. I just love each and everyone. Such fun to see so many different photos of each dog on a single post. LOVE IT. Thanks for taking the time to make these. It's like we get to watch everyone's puppy grow up again.


I agree! I kind of hate to see the month end however I know a few members that can't wait till May. Remember we needhoto:hoto: of the new little ones
:ear: Any hints to the May challenge?


----------



## Judy A

Everyone's collages are great! I haven't tried it yet...so if I do, I'll be late posting for the month. I can't even figure out how to use the software that came with my camera....I'm such a loser when it comes to technology!


----------



## Julie

Kodi has such cute expressions---
Kubrick is quite a guy. I can't get over his coloring. Wow.


----------



## Diana

I love everyone's collages! I finally figured out how to do it-so here is Teddy's first 6 months.


----------



## imamurph

Diana..

I love the one of Teddy in his sweater..tooo cute!

Gee, he sure has grown!


----------



## mintchip

Diana that is ADORABLE! Teddy is soooooooo cute


----------



## Jill in Mich

That is one CUTE puppy!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Diana - Teddy is ADORABLE. What a cute little puppy and darling boy he's grown to be.


----------



## irnfit

Diana, I love the collage...but he is so much cuter in person!


----------



## havaluv

Teddy is so cute! Good job, Diana! Oh, just noticed the toy picture! I think poor Teddy needs some more toys.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Something just a little different (since this is my 2000 post). 
A tribute to some of the wonderful havs Oliver and I had a chance to meet this year.I know there are more but I couldn't get them in the collage. :whoo:
*You guys are great!!!*


----------



## Lina

Sally, what a wonderful collage and tribute to your 2000th post! CONGRATS! :cheer2:

Diana, you know how much I love Teddy! Can't wait to meet him at the play date!


----------



## irnfit

Sally - love it!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sally great idea and congratulations on number 2000! :whoo: You are a yacky girl aren't you? :biggrin1: LOL


----------



## Missy

Happy 2000th Sally. what a wonderful collage-- I hope someday Jasper and Cash 
get to meet your beautiful boys!!! (and I get to meet you)


----------



## havaluv

Love that collage! Yay, 2000 posts!! :cheer2:


----------



## Julie

Great collages!:clap2:
Teddy is absolutely adorable! I love his cone pix! He really has a sweet face!

Sally--congrats on your 2000th post!:whoo::yo:
That collage is fantastic! All those different havs--you lucky thang!:thumb:


----------



## Judy A

Lucky is right.....great collage, Sally and congrats on your 2000th post!

Teddy is a doll......


----------



## marjrc

What cute photos of Teddy's first 6 months! What a sweetiepie he is.

Congrats on your 2000th post, dear Sally! Great collection of Havs enjoying themselves. So nice to see. 

Here are a couple more mosaics I had fun doing.... not a timeline of sorts, but whatever. lol


----------



## Jane

*HAPPY 2000th, Sally! *

I am loving everyone's collages! Of course, how could you go wrong with the theme of Havs!!


----------



## Diana

Sally-what a great medley of Havs:biggrin1:

Marj-You photograph so well!! I also love the closeup of their faces.


----------



## Julie

Those are great Marj!
I love the pictures with you and the boys(hubby too)--you can really see how much you love them!:clap2:


----------



## imamurph

Marj...I love it! Great job! :biggrin1:

Sally...I really like your Hav combo!!:clap2:


----------



## CinnCinn

OMGosh! I think I did it! Thanks Jan & Diane for the tips!


----------



## imamurph

:whoo:Cindy..

AND you did GOOD!!! That came out really well!! :clap2:

Are you hooked now?


----------



## CinnCinn

YES ~ that was so much fun! and I'm just under the gun as it's 4/30!


----------



## imamurph

Cindy..Is it just me, or have you been gone for awhile?


----------



## mintchip

Cindy I love it!!!


----------



## Julie

Great job Cindy! :clap2:Your boys look great!:clap2:


----------



## CinnCinn

Diane - yes, I've been gone a while. ) Rocky has taken a lot of my free time in the last few months. I really wasn't sure what was going to happen. The vet thought surgery would be last case scenario, so I've been all worried about that. Now, surgery won't even help. I just can't believe it.

Hey - hows the coffee ban going? I'm enjoying a cup right now!


----------



## marjrc

Cindy, I love it!! Esp. that one at the bottom left. Too sweet! 

- what is this about Rocky? Is he o.k.? Gosh, I must have missed something.....  Is there a thread about this?


----------



## CinnCinn

Marj, I just posted it a couple days ago. The thread under Health is "Rocky's shoulders."


----------

